# Suchen dringend SPS-Fachmann!



## BielEng (16 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, wir suchen dringendst einen SPS-Fachmann im Großraum Düsseldorf/Köln.
Bei Interesse bitte melden!
Falls die Zusammenarbeit klappt stimmt steht auch einer Festanstellung nichts im Wege!

MfG BielEng


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2011)

1. das ist ja mal was ganz neues... und dann auch noch dringend...

2. fehlen noch ein paar angaben um was und wen es geht

4. falscher bereich - ich verschiebe das mal.


@alle
sobald er seine angaben ergänzt hat ist das ding zu und was auch immer ihr dazuschreibt verschwindet komentarlos!


----------



## waldy (16 Mai 2011)

> Großraum Düsseldorf/Köln


 - hmmm, leckere Angebot, aber es kling nach Beschriebung wie bei eine Leifirma .

gruß waldy


----------



## maxi (16 Mai 2011)

Richtig guter Programmierer und IBN der nen Job sucht kann sich auch bei mir melden 

Da bekomme ich momentan bestimmt ne richtig dicke Provision fürs vermitteln.

Hehe


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 Mai 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Richtig guter Programmierer und IBN der nen Job sucht kann sich auch bei mir melden
> 
> Da bekomme ich momentan bestimmt ne richtig dicke Provision fürs vermitteln.
> 
> Hehe



Hi Maxi

Waldy sucht doch noch. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus Rupp (17 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Maxi
> 
> Waldy sucht doch noch.
> 
> ...



*räusper* fragt sich nur was!


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2011)

So! dringend kann das wohl nicht sein.
Die genaueren Angaben über die Firma oder so fehlen nach wie vor, wie Markus richtig erkannt hat.

Denn keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort.


bike


----------



## Question_mark (17 Mai 2011)

*Firma kann man finden ...*

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Die genaueren Angaben über die Firma oder so fehlen nach wie vor,



Man teile den Usernamen genau in der Mitte, ergänzt mit etwas Phantasie (zum Beispiel der rechte Teil ist dann "engineering"). 

Tante google hilft dann weiter.     

Und nein, es ist nicht der Link auf die Schweiz. Ich frage mich nur, warum BielEng nicht wirklich an Antworten interessiert ist ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

